# Sunday Special - What's in a Name??



## luckytrim (Feb 17, 2019)

Sunday  Special - What's in a Name...
Many of our  surnames come to us through the kind of work our ancestors did;
Can you name  the occupation that went with the following Surnames ?

1. Barker 
2.  Carter 
3. Chandler 
4. Cooper 
5. Currier 
6. Glazier 
7. Keeler  
8. Naylor 
9. Sandler 
10. Smith (Schmidt, Schmitt, Schmid, Smythe)  
11. Wainwright 
12. Webster 
13.Woodward 
14. Collier
15.  Crocker
16. Currier
17. Fletcher
18. Jagger
19. Joyner  
20.Thatcher
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. tanned hides (using bark) 
2. transported  merchandise in a cart 
3. candle maker (also, ship's chandler, who purveyed  ship's supplies) 
4. Wooden Cask & Barrel Maker
5. dressed leather  after tanning
6. glass worker
7. barge tender
8. nail maker
9.  sandal maker
10. blacksmith 
11. made wagons
12. a worker of  looms
13. forest warden
14. coal miner
15. Potter
16. attends to  horses
17. makes and repairs arrows
18. Fish Monger
19. a skilled  carpenter
20. Roofer


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 17, 2019)

#s 5+ 16?


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 17, 2019)

Yeah, short-term memory loss........16 should be "Hostler"

Maybe some Mod will repair that for me ???


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2019)

18. Fish Monger ?


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jagger


----------



## luckytrim (Feb 17, 2019)

Yup !


Answers are convoluted..... 

this quiz is whacked !!
See ya'll next week ?


----------

